# Place to Stay In Adelaide



## samyferreira (Aug 21, 2013)

Hello Friends..

We are a family of 4 from India, Mumbai. My wife & myself with 2 boys aged 10 & 8. We have plans to shut down my current manufacturing business & relocate to Australia with our family. We have already applied for the PR - 190 Visa which should come around any time.

We would appreciate if any one could suggest some decent places to settle down in Adelaide. We are planning to visit the place somewhere in March to have a look at the suburbs & schools so that we can decide where to rent when we arrive in July. From what I've read the suburbs in the North are not too safe. We are looking at a decent suburb & good schools for the boy'z.

Also wanted an opinion if July is a good time to relocate, considering that it would be winter. But January 2016 is too long a wait. Also would appreciate if any one could suggest the names of some good public schools or faith based schools.

Thank you & all the very best to each & every one of you lovely people. 

Samy Ferreira.


----------



## varundev (Apr 20, 2015)

Dear samyferreira,

I am also on the same boat on which you are riding. I am also expecting that I can be granted at any time in upcoming two or three months. 
I have one friend's friend in Adelaide who is living with other Indian Couples in near Cricket stadium where last cricket world cup matches were played. South and north east from Adelaide CBD is good one area but not much sure about crime and other activities and pricing of that area are bit high as it is near Adelaide CBD. I am also looking for Home to buy or for rent. I am searching many areas near by Adelaide where I can feel safe and good place to be settled

Thank you


----------



## eastadl (May 2, 2015)

Hi, I am from Adelaide. For your information, the bulk of the Indian expat community live in the inner-middle northern sububs of Blair Athol and Enfield. These suburbs used to have a few weirdos because of the high rates of public housing, but the area has had a overhaul and is now an OK area. Even the next suburb down - Kilburn, used to be terrible but an inlux of Afghani migrants over last 5 years have pushed the ferals out and is also now an OK suburb. The places to avoid are the outer northern suburbs such as Elizabeth and Smithfield, and also the outer southern suburbs of Christie Downs and Noarlunga Downs.

The most expensive suburbs to live are close to the city, beachside and the eastern suburbs and foot-hills. There is a sizable Indian community in Adelaide. In fact my favourite café on Hutt St in the city, is run by an 2nd generation Indian who has currently gone on a holiday to India


----------



## eastadl (May 2, 2015)

Also, the most respected public schools in Adelaide are Adelaide High School in the city, Marryatville HS, Norwood-Morialta HS, Glenunga HS and Brighton HS


----------



## microbiologistvarun (Aug 29, 2014)

Hi
Every one this is varun from india n migrated to adelaide 4 months back.
I live in southern suburbs on anzac highway plympton.
30% population is indian
Good schools
Indian stores
Nice transport tram connectivity
Close to beach n city
Bt all suburbs r good except extreme north and adelaide is very nice place to live but finding a job even odd job is difficult some times.
As a family of 3 our monthly expense is $2200 per month which includes $1000 as rent.
But v spend carefully.
Thanx


----------



## varundev (Apr 20, 2015)

Thanks eastadl and varun for replying with such a great information.

Please can you give me list of Indian Community suburb which are around adelaide CBD. My entire family will be moving that's why I am searching good and safe place. it will be great help from your end.

Please give me details of these area (as below) by crime, Locality and house price

klemzig 
Campbelltown
Gilles Plain
Glynde
Newton
Tranmere
Payneham
Norwood
Glenunga
Unley and unley park
Fullatorn

Thank you


----------

